# Birthday Party for a train? It happens in India!



## Texan Eagle (May 31, 2012)

This is something we probably don't ever see on Amtrak. In India, on June 1st every year, Pune railway station sees a 'birthday party' like no other. The 'birthday girl' is not a human, but a train called Deccan Queen! As we speak now, the "party" must be going on since it is 7.20am in India and The Queen is ready for its departure. Before the train departs on this day, a cake is cut by the engineers, fire crackers are burst (on the platform, no less!), traditional Hindu ritual usually done in temples is done to wish the birthday girl a happy year ahead, and the train's engine and interiors are decorated! This annual event is covered by print and TV media too. This celebration is done jointly by the daily commuters who use this train to travel to work from Pune to Mumbai daily and railfans from the Indian Railways Fan Club. I had the fortune of attending this "birthday party" on this day two years back with some local railfans. Below are some photos from the event.

Here is a brief history of Deccan Queen.







The Queen's engine decorated for the birthday






A lady from the daily commuters performs a traditional ritual for good health and prosperity for the "birthday girl"






The "Ladies only" daily commuter coach (you need a monthly pass to ride this car, single ride tickets not allowed) decorated by the passengers.


----------

